# Comp Card, Business Card, Union Card



## MakeupGoddess (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm an spiring Freelance makeup artist and I know what a business card is but can someone explain the difference between the 3. thanks a lot


----------



## MakeupGoddess (Apr 27, 2008)

oops thats "aspiring " lol


----------



## baybehbekah (Apr 27, 2008)

i could be wrong but i am pretty sure i know the difference ... someone else just might have a better explanation. 

comp card - gives someone a discount at a specific place

business card - states the business name & the service you or the business offers, usually includes contact information

union card - the card holder is part of a union


hope that helps


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 28, 2008)

I think I can elaborate a little...

COMP CARD
It's sort of like a cross between a business card & a miniature version of a portfolio. It should include most if not all the basic info as stated on a business card, but should also include several photos of your work. Think one of those composite cards/leave behinds/headshots for actors/models.

BUSINESS CARD
Should include your name & position, business name & service(s) offered and basic contact information (mailing/physical address, phone number, fax number, website URL, e-mail address, etc.).

UNION CARD
A card issued by a particular Union that identifies the card holder as a valid and active member of that Union. (Sort of like a company ID).

HTH!


----------



## amoona (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to highjack this but does anyone have an example of a mua comp card?


----------



## redambition (Apr 28, 2008)

amoona - comp cards (or composite cards) are usually an actor/model thing.


----------



## __allie__ (Apr 30, 2008)

sorry amoona-  no examples.  but actually in my market comp cards are used for artists pretty frequently.  it's a good way to show off a variety of looks quickly as a preview to your book that you can leave behind.  it's not a bad idea to get a simple comp card printed after you have a variety of looks that you'd be confident sending out.  

some artists i know like to show off work among different ethnicities.  some like to show that they can do men and/or children and/or bridal.  like a business card and a portfolio it's a totally personalized thing but no matter how you put it together it's a pretty good thing to have.


----------



## mistella (May 1, 2008)

there's not really a specific set way to do a comp card for makeup artists.. but it's basically made like a model's comp card. one side has 1 picture, a good clean beauty thats the best photo in your portfolio the one that stands out. the other side has 3-5 photos showing some variety - fashion, editorial, etc..


----------



## Esess (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, I have a question to piggy back on this. I just recently became a freelance MUA for MAC(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and was wondering if they provide business cards. Or if I can get some made with this title and use it to do side work?


----------



## SunshineOne (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esess* 

 
_Ok, I have a question to piggy back on this. I just recently became a freelance MUA for MAC(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and was wondering if they provide business cards. Or if I can get some made with this title and use it to do side work?_

 
I currently Freelance for a few cosmetics companies including MAC.  None of them have provided business cards for the freelancers.  However, the beauty of freelancing, is that you are a free agent.  Just have some of your own printed and bring them with you when you freelance.  This way if a customer likes your work and can offer it to them.

HTH


----------



## sparkle03 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello,
  	 How do you become a Mac freelance makeup artist? 
  	Is it like working at mac store counters?


----------

